# Breeding chipmunks



## Ronskijay (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello and what a fantastic forum . This is my first post so go easy .. I have kept female chipmunks for a numerous years and now with experience with them I feel confident to think about breeding chips . My question is do you need some sort of licence to sell chipmunks ?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

If you are breeding animals to sell you need a pet shop licence


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 14, 2013)

Sell them to me for my pits!


----------



## Ronskijay (Oct 22, 2014)

How about you join a different forum


----------



## Grizzly (Jul 14, 2013)

What's wrong with wanting to offer a snake a natural diet!? : victory:


----------



## Ronskijay (Oct 22, 2014)

Why would I offer my pets for food for your snake


----------



## dinosaur lou (May 14, 2015)

Grizzly said:


> What's wrong with wanting to offer a snake a natural diet!? : victory:


That's funny lol 

Do u just feed mice to ur snakes ? I heard mice breeding is not only for filling and fun but breaks even


----------

